# من هو الأب الروحي وصفاته الذي ينبغي أن نكون له أبناء؟



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

من هو الأب الروحي الذي ينبغي أن نكون له أبناء؟
هذا   السؤال طُرح من الكثيرين منذ فترة طويلة ووعدت أن أُجيب عليه حسب الحق   والإنجيل، والتعليم المٌُسلم من الآباء ومعرفة بعض الآباء الروحيين الذين   نالوا الأبوة من الله القدوس الحي، وقد أجبت عليه منذ فترة في منتديات أخرى ولكني أعود اكتبه هنا لعله يعين أحد ما...

 قبل كل شيء لابد من أن نعي تمام الوعي، أن الأبوة ليست معلومة ولا هي بحث مطول في الأبوة فيصبح الإنسان أب روحي للآخرين، ولا هي مجرد زيي كهنوتي، يعني مجرد رسامة كاهن يتم تعيينه أب روحي لكثيرين، هذا بالطبع ليست المؤهلات للأبوة، لأن الأبوة موهبة إلهيه تخص أناس وهبهم الله الأبوة هبة خاصة غير موضوع أنه يكون كاهن لأجل الترتيب الكنسي وعمله الصلاة في رفع الذبيحة وقيادة الشعب، لابد أن نُفرق بين هذا وذاك، طبعاً ممكن الأثنين يندمجوا معاً، ولكن ليس كل كاهن عنده موهبة الأبوة ولا كل أب عنده موهبة الأبوة من الله أصبح كاهن، وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم [ ليس كل كاهن يصلح أن يكون أب، ولكن كل أب يصلح ان يكون كاهن ]...

عموماً يا إخوتي، كلامنا   يا كله سيكون محصور ما بين الإنجيل وكتابات الآباء الذين لهم موهبة   الأبوة، والقديس بولس الرسول الذي يعتبر موهوب بالأبوة من الله ويقول عن   نفسه: [ لأنه وأن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين في المسيح لكن ليس آباء كثيرون   لأني أنا ولدتكم في المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل ] (1كو  4 :  15)، وهذه أول صفة   نجدها في الأب الروحي الحقيقي، ولادة الأولاد في المسيح بالإنجيل، بالبشارة   والتعليم، لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجي: [ المُعلم الصادق هو الذي تلقى   من الله مباشرة "لوح" المعرفة الروحية المنقوش بإصبع الله، أي بفعل   الاستنارة، والذي ما بعده احتياج إلى كُتب أُخرى. إنه ليس لائقاً لمُعلم أن   ينسخ كتابات مُعلمين آخرين، كما أنه لا يليق بفنان أن ينقل لوحات فنان  آخر  ] (عن الرسالة إلى الراعي ليوحنا الدرجي)
لذلك من   المستحيل أن نجد أباً روحياً حقيقياً نال هذه الموهبة من الله نقلاً عن   الآخرين أو بالبحث في الكتب واكتسابها من غيره، بل الأب الحقيقي هو الذي يتكلم مما رأى بعين ذهنه المستنير وأحس   بقوة الله في داخل نفسه. وهو أداة مصالحة عن الآخرين لأنه أولاً قد تصالح   مع الله ونال منه موهبة الأبوة بالروح، وبقوة الروح الذي فيه يستطيع أن يلد   أولاداً في المسيح بالإنجيل...
وهو   عادة *لا يتكلم من نفسه ووفق مشيئته الخاصة* بل دائماً يُصلي مثلما كان يحدث   مع القديس برصنوفيوس: [ فحينما كان يُدعى ليُعطي إرشاداً كان يُصلي سراً:   "يا رب، ما تشاؤه من أجل خلاص نفس هذا الإنسان أَسرِ به إليَّ وأنا أقوله   لهُ، حتى أتكلم بكلامك وليس بكلامي ]

 وأيضاً   الأب الروحي يحمل روح الرعاية لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا كليماكوس في توجيهه   للراعي: [ الراعي هو أولاً من له السلطان أن يبحث عن الخروف الروحي الضال   ويرده إلى الطريق الصحيح، وذلك بصراحته وغيرته وصلواته ]
والأب   الحقيقي يفعل كما يقول الأب برصنوفيوس لإحدى أولاده: [ إقتداءً بيسوع لقد   بسطت جناحي عليك حتى هذا اليوم، وأنا حامل أثقالك وتعدياتك ]، وهذا الكلام   قاله أول أب روحي عرفناه في الإنجيل وهو القديس بولس الرسول حينما قال: [   أحملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح ] (غلاطية6: 2)، لذلك   يُطبق هذا الكلام القديس يوحنا السُلَّمي في أكثر من موضع على الأب الروحي   ليوضح أن مهمة الأب أن يحمل أثقال الابن الذي تحت طاعته وتدبيره فيقول: [   ليكن أباك مَنْ يرضى ويستطيع أن *يتعب *معك في رفع حمل خطاياك ] (الدرجة3:   15) ...
وطبعاً   من هذا الكلام نستطيع أن نفهم طبيعة المحبة التي تسكن قلب الأب الروحي   وتجعله راعي صالح في المسيح حسب العطية التي نالها من شخصه بالروح القدس،   فيستطيع أن يمارسها بالبذل والتضحية بنفسه إلى النفس الأخير والموت من أجل   أبناء الله في المسيح وهذا هو سمة الراعي الحقيقي الذي يحمل روح الأبوة   الباذلة من أجل الأبناء...
[   المحبة هي التي تُظهر مَنْ هو الراعي الحقيقي، لأنه من قِبَل المحبة صُلب   الراعي الصالح. الكفالة هي بالمعنى الحرفي وضع الإنسان نفسه من أجل نفس   قريبه في كل الأمور ] (يوحنا السلمي عن رسالة إلى الراعي5: 12)​ فبدون   حمل أثقال الآخرين وبذل الذات يستحيل على الإطلاق لأي واحد أن يكون كفيلاً   أو أباً روحياً، ونجد عظمة الأبوة الروحية تظهر في صلاة القديس برصنوفيوس   إلى الله قائلاً من أجل أبناءه: [ أيها السيد، إما أن تُدخل أبنائي معي  إلى  ملكوتك أو امحُني من كتابك ] (ومن صلاته نرى ملامح قلب موسى النبي في  شفاعته  من أجل شعب إسرائيل [ والآن أن غفرت خطيتهم وإلا فامحني من كتابك  الذي كتبت  (خر  32 :  32) ]، *وهذه هي روح الأبوة الحقيقية في المسيح الرب*،  الذي فيه  يستمد الأب روح البذل من بذل المسيح الرب إلى الموت بثقة رجاء  القيامة لأن  من آمن بالمسيح الرب فسيحيا ويُستجاب له في ذبيحة المسيح الحي  رافع خطية  العالم ومصالح الكل مع الله بذبيحة ذاته مطهراً كل قلب من  الداخل بدم نفسه )

 يا   أحبائي *الأبوة الروحية ليست كلام ولا وعظ ولا مجرد توجيه للنفس بالمعارف   الفكرية وكثرة قراءة الكتب والمؤلفات المسيحية العميقة*، ولا تُعطى بسبب   كثرة الخدمات لأحد، أو لطول العمر في الخدمة، لأنه [ من هو كفء لهذه   الأمور؟ ] (2كو2: 16)، فكل الآباء القديسين يتفقون في هذا التساؤل عن من   الذي يكون كفئاً لهذه الموهبة ويقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي بأنه [ *لا   شيء أصعب من توجيه الآخرين فهذا هو فن الفنون وعلم العلوم* ] (المقالة2: 16)
فلا أحد   يجرؤ أن يأخذ هذه الخدمة لنفسه، ما لم يكن ذلك على أساس *دعوة الله وظهور   ملامح الأبوة على هذه النفس وتشد إليها الجميع بالروح القدس الذي هو بشخصه   الإلهي روح الأبوة والنصح والإرشاد*...

فارجوكم لا أنا بل محبة الله ان لا تتسرعوا في الكتابة أو إرشاد النفوس، لأنها تحتاج لروح أبوة وليس لكلام حتى لو كان صحيح 100%، لأنهم يحتاجون لأب حقيقي في ضوء ما شرحناه بتركيز وإيجاز دون تطويل وكتابة كل قوانين الآباء الروحيين في هذا الأمر، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

فاءنا لي اب اعتراف وكذلك مرشد روحي ايضا  

هم ذات ضرورة قصوي في حياتي فبدونهم لا استطيع 

ان اخطو اي خطوة سواء روحية او دنيوية

شكرا لموضوعك القيم


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي يا محبوب الله الحلو
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكلامك الرقيق

ربنا يباركك لينا يارب


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

ويبارك حياتك؛ فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

تويبك جميل 
ربى يباركك


----------



## The light of JC (12 يناير 2012)

*نفسي يكون لي اب اعتراف و مرشد روحي , بالطبع هاد مستحيل للاسف .. *


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تويبك جميل
> ربى يباركك



ويبارك حياتك يا اجمل اخت حلوة، النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *نفسي يكون لي اب اعتراف و مرشد روحي , بالطبع هاد مستحيل للاسف .. *



ليه بس مستحيل يا أجمل أخ حلو
عموما ربنا يعطيك سؤل قلبك ويبعت لك مرشد وأب له عمق وحياة أصيلة مع الله الحي
وأن لم تجد، الله سيهبك بإلهام التوجيه والإرشاد التي تطلب لأنه هو مصدر الأبوة والإرشاد لكل أحد
كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع روح الحكمة والإرشاد حسب مسرة مشيئة الله آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف اقول اية 
لكن اقول الرب يباركك ويعطيك نعمة ومجد على الجهد الرائع الزي تبزلة 
الرب يكافئك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> مش عارف اقول اية
> لكن اقول الرب يباركك ويعطيك نعمة ومجد على الجهد الرائع الزي تبزلة
> الرب يكافئك



ويهبك كل نعمة وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس
ويحفظك من كل شبه شر ويمتعك بغنى مجد نعمته آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 أغسطس 2013)

الرب يباركك
ويدوم صليبك


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس بديمومة لا تنقطع آمين
​


----------

